# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  FC Juventus - Zonja e vjetër

## RaPSouL

Përshëndetje anëtarë dhe tifozë të nderuar të ekipit italian Fc Juventus, ose zonjës së vjetër.

Në këtë temë do të gjeni gjithcka në lidhje me klubin, zhvillimet më të reja, poashtu pjesmarja e anëtarëve eshte e mirëpritur.




*Ju dëshirojmë debat të këndshëm.*


Stafi i Forumit.

----------


## Alex731

Me kemben e djathte kam hi hahaha  hajt me te mira.

----------


## Bamba

Na presin 3 ndeshje shume te veshtira brenda nje jave...gjysma e skuadres eshte e demtuar...shume veshtire vallaj.

----------


## RaPSouL

Kundër Realit do të kemi një skuadër të përgjysmuar dhe do ta kemi shumë vështirë.

Dicka më aktuale, lexova në media një deklarat nga lojtari aktual i Barcelonës Jaja Toure, kishte shprehur dëshirën e tij të madhe për të luajtur për Juven dhe kërkonte domosdo që Juventus ti bëj ndonjë ofertë sa më shpejtë që është e mundur.

----------


## Bamba

Po, flitet per Tourè dhe Xabi Alonso kishte thene qe gjithsesi do i pelqente te vinte te Juventusi. Te shofim mos bojne nai gjo ne janar.

----------


## RaPSouL

Janë gati të patjetërsuara këto blerjet nga Juventus, pos këtyre ende të tjera, nuk jemi askund sa i përket kapaciteti të skuadrës, ja këtë e vërejmë momentalisht kemi Camoranesin të lënduar Sissoko është i dënuar dhe nuk ka kush ti zëvendësoj kjo është katastrofale.

----------


## oliinter

> Janë gati të patjetërsuara këto blerjet nga Juventus, pos këtyre ende të tjera, nuk jemi askund sa i përket kapaciteti të skuadrës, ja këtë e vërejmë momentalisht kemi Camoranesin të lënduar Sissoko është i dënuar dhe nuk ka kush ti zëvendësoj kjo është katastrofale.


qe kur iku moxh leshi jeni katandisur si pordha neper breke dhe nuk po dini ku ini me kete juventus.

Mire tju behet pasi tani po mendoheni seriozisht si fitohen ndeshjet ne fushe dhe jo jashte saj.

Hidhni disa $ qe te fitoni

----------


## Alex731

> Po, flitet per Tourè dhe Xabi Alonso kishte thene qe gjithsesi do i pelqente te vinte te Juventusi. Te shofim mos bojne nai gjo ne janar.


Ska buk prej ketyre, Joooo, hapny syte e beni transfer e jo "transfer.

----------


## Bamba

> qe kur iku moxh leshi jeni katandisur si pordha neper breke dhe nuk po dini ku ini me kete juventus.
> 
> Mire tju behet pasi tani po mendoheni seriozisht si fitohen ndeshjet ne fushe dhe jo jashte saj.
> 
> Hidhni disa $ qe te fitoni


O tifoz tipik interist (ose humbes sic jeni ne dna). Per te fituar ju 1 kampionat, duhesh te na conin ne serine B pa asnje te drejte, dhe keni goje e flisni akoma. Cfare pret ti te bejme ne brenda 2 vitesh kur u therrmua nje skuader kampione sic ishte Juventusi? Sa lojtare kishte Juventusi ne finalen e kupes se botes ne gjermani? Leje qe ca lodhem kot une, ju keni ide fiksi mer vlla...prandaj dhe skeni per te bo hajer nai here. Duket se sa mire keni ec ne Champions League...apo edhe atje e kishte fajin Moggi?  :xx: 

Shkoni shkoni harxhoni pare tu ble lojtare leshi se keni pare ju...te vetmin lojtare te hajrit qe keni ble ne historine tuj eshte Ibra...dhe kur nuk lun ai, duket si ecen Interi!  :shkelje syri: 

ah po se harrova, vitin qe kaloi fituat thelle ne San Siro kundra nesh?  :shkelje syri:

----------


## King_Arthur

hajde ta gezoni temen por zonja e vjeter ka vdekur .

----------


## The.ReaL

*Sebastian Giovinco* , ka vazhduar kontraten e tij me Juventusin deri ne vitin 2013.

----------


## RaPSouL

Vërtet një lajm i mirë ky i fundit, është një lojtarë nga i cili pritet shumë në të ardhmen, tashmë të zyrtarizuar tek Juventus.

----------


## RaPSouL

Një pamje vertet e bukur, nga disa tifozë të flaktë të Juves që vinë nga Azia.

----------


## oliinter

> O tifoz tipik interist (ose humbes sic jeni ne dna). Per te fituar ju 1 kampionat, duhesh te na conin ne serine B pa asnje te drejte, dhe keni goje e flisni akoma. Cfare pret ti te bejme ne brenda 2 vitesh kur u therrmua nje skuader kampione sic ishte Juventusi? Sa lojtare kishte Juventusi ne finalen e kupes se botes ne gjermani? Leje qe ca lodhem kot une, ju keni ide fiksi mer vlla...prandaj dhe skeni per te bo hajer nai here. Duket se sa mire keni ec ne Champions League...apo edhe atje e kishte fajin Moggi? 
> 
> Shkoni shkoni harxhoni pare tu ble lojtare leshi se keni pare ju...te vetmin lojtare te hajrit qe keni ble ne historine tuj eshte Ibra...dhe kur nuk lun ai, duket si ecen Interi! 
> 
> ah po se harrova, vitin qe kaloi fituat thelle ne San Siro kundra nesh?


ju keni marr fund akoma flisni per juven?

shkoni gjeni moxhin se ndryshe e dini perseri vendin ne itali.

----------


## The.ReaL

*Napoli [2 - 1] Juventus* 

*61' [0 - 1]  Amauri* 

64' [1 - 1] M. Hamsik    

80' [2 - 1] E. Lavezzi

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

ca o kjo juve kshu mer amon

 :i ngrysur:

----------


## Smth_Poetic

kena ik per lesh fare. ky ranieri duhet te iki nje minute e me pare. nuk durohet ky lloj injorimi qe i eshte bere juves keto 3 javet e fundit. eshte tranjer normal ,por qe smund te sjelli fitore apo te menaxhoje klube te nivelit te larte. ky ranieri eshte per ndonje ekip mesatar qe mund ta improve ne tabele ose ndonje ekip qe mund ta shpetoje te rrije ne serine A . 

te hiqet menjehere. nuk di sesi ta mbledhe ekipin.


JASHTE

----------


## oliinter

juventus ka marr fund e kam then une. shkoni therrisni moxhin tju shpetoj njeher e mire.

hahahahhaha urime napolit

----------


## Smth_Poetic

E reee kuluf interist ,juvja ka mbi 6 lojtare te demtume ,prandaj eshte kaq dobet. nuk e mohoj qe edhe menaxhimi i saj per momentin eshte teper i dobet. jam i sigurte qe e merr veten prape, por sdua qe ta marri veten duke qene ranieri akoma prezent. se duroj dot ate si tranjer i juves. sic e thashe ne fillim eshte tranjer normal dhe njeri i mire mbi te gjitha,por ska ate shpirtin fitues sic e kane pase gjigandet e juves me pare. nuk i nevojitet nje tranjer i tille juves. me mire te kishin bere eksperiment me deshamp sesa me kete tranjer qe ska fituar ndonjehere. hajde ta gezoje vendin e  ri ferrara ose konte. vetem keta te dy mund te jene tranjeret e ardhshem te juves. s'shof ndonje konkurrent tjeter te mundshem. personalisht do deshiroja ferraren sepse ka punuar afer te madhit LIPPI ,plus e njeh mire repartin e mbrojtjes ,aty ku juvja eshte me dobet sot.

----------


## Ribery

te them te drejten as qe prisja te fitonte Juventus ne kete ndeshje,por isha optimist se mind te nxjerr nje pike nga "San Paolo".
Hamsik per mendimin tim meriton nje skuader me te madhe se Napoli,eshte i jashtzakonshem.
E sa i perket Claudio Ranierit,me duket se ai eshte shkaku i deshtimit te Juves ne kete fillim sezoni.
Uroj te kete permiresime

----------

